# Turned out it was a (treatable) gut tumor



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah. I suppose I could share this here for everyone fighting this ridicolous disease. I am not saying this may be the case for everyone, but it might for some, so...
I went horseriding and my horse basically stumbled and fell. I woke up on the ground and was rushed to the ER and I got a full body ct scan.
My head was just fine luckily and I broke my clavicula. I stayed overnight and they greeted me with a
Hi sir did you know you have a 9x7cm tumor near your stomach?
MOTHERFUCKA
they saw this mass in the ct scan and it is pressing on damn everything, stomach, liver, esofagea, COLON. Its a huge fuxking tumor you guys!

the generic term for it is GIST, but there are several diffrent types of this tumor and mine seem to the the mild one, given its size. And its not cancer, basically, because apparently it doesnt spread around the body.

Im gonna get surgery as soon as my clavicula heals. I might or might not lose a part of my stomach due to it being well anchored to it. I honestly dont give a damn. As long as this nightmare ends!
Damnit this could be so much worse, Im grateful my horse fell. (He is unharmed btw).

I am happy. I know exacly what was causing me this continuous gas pressure AND food sensitivity. IT WAS A F^CKING TUMOR!!!

Guys GO GET A FULL BODY CT!
Get one at all cost. At all cost. 
Sell your car, wash peoples cars windows at the traffic light for a year, sell your anal virginity, corrupt a doctor, get a loan... sell your mother... whatever it takes: GET A FULL BODY CT SCAN!!!

BEFORE BEING TOLD YOU ARE HALLUCINATING PSYCHOPATHS GET A DAMN FULL BODY CT!!!!


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

Damn Poker, sorry for that. I don´t mean to scare you but the surgery for that is not a walk in the park, the recovery will be a pain in the ass for the first one or two months. You never felt something strange with your belly? Mine is flat like a table, if i relax and press hard with the fingers i don´t feel anything strange neither pain but yeah, the older we get is good to have full body ct every certain amount of time.

EDIT I just remembered, i think i can´t do ct scan because of SNS implant, i´ll ask my doc. EDIT


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

My body looks perfect damn, that b!tch is inside the ribs, totally pressed up. Its not in th belly, its beside the upper stomach.. the stomach is way up apparently. .... I couldnt feel it at all, but I always felt like something was wrong with me.
They said its 4 days in the hospital with no stomach portion removal and 8 days in the hospital with removal. My cousins husband is a gastroenterologist surgeon and I had no idea.

Get scanned. You all!
Hope I survive 
If I dont...

I loved the life so fukk that
(No Im kidding Im not dying)


----------



## Ina00 (Mar 28, 2018)

Omg i cant believe.... i remember you posted often here. Are you sure the smell is because of the tumor?? I Hope it for you.. good luck


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I am 100% sure my problem comes from that.
This thing progressively grew in me and I progressively got more and more pressure from gas til the moment it started leaking. My transverse colon is squeezed so the gas needs to sip out cause it cant get back inside of the other side of the squeezed colon so it has to go out.
I must have had it for YEARS. I recall having weird stomach gurgling and pressure and it slowly increased to the point of lg.... I managed the lg by strengthening the muscles all around but still had problems keeping he gas from sipping out during squeeze. Now I realized its basically cause theres no room in my belly to store gas because everything is plain out SQUEEZED


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Congrats! Not on getting injured, but finding out the problem.

I had a brain tumor discovered from a full body CT after a car accident and have been getting yearly MRI's since, so no luck there for me. My issue was that my stomach would bloat to the size of a pregnant woman whenever I don't strictly follow the FODMAP diet, and then gas would leak out.

Keep us updating with your progress! You and your stomach must have a lot of relief.


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey sorry to hear you have a tumor,

but you were saying that your LG is cured didnt you in your one post?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I did not leak gas passively, nope. But my gas pressure and build up and continuous peristalsis was not normal yet. Sometimes I really had hard time squeezing it in

meager, you had a tumor too?
I wonder how many of us did/do


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

I thought you also had this shit smell that followed you everwhere. Thats LG or not. And in your other post you said you completely knocked it out. Kinda confusing right now.

Are you cured from the smell or not?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Man I made a 300 post thread with the whole thing. I dont leak gas, I dont go around town generating reactions. But when I feel it build up and ready to go out, I squeeze it in. When its too much, I cant hold it and I take my space to let it go
So I wouldnt call it leaky gas , but I still have an insane amount of gas that is hard to hold


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Im waiting for my biopsy results and surgery schedule.
Has anyone had a ct scan planned?
Be aware that Gists are placed in the ribs and checking the colon willl not see it


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Got my biopsy!

My tumor is a leiomyomas attached both to the stomach and the esophagus. Im getting surgery somewhere in early September after the shoulder is fixed. So all my colon issues were due to this huge mass squeezing it tight. Im adding a picture of the situation.
I seem to be one of a kind as they usually are WAY SMALLER than 9cm



http://imgur.com/rNsjaiR


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just checking in from the IBS-C portion of the board. Wow! Good luck with your operation and I hope it takes care of your intestinal problems, it sounds like it should.

Note: Your photobox link didn't work, you could always use:

https://imgur.com/

And post it there, if you want. You'd have to create an account, but that only takes a few seconds and you're good.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

flossy said:


> Just checking in from the IBS-C portion of the board. Wow! Good luck with your operation and I hope it takes care of your intestinal problems, it sounds like it should.
> 
> Note: Your photobox link didn't work, you could always use:
> 
> ...


Thanx, Ive fixed the link


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

That´s awesome Poker, surely you will feel much better after that ###### is removed. Watching the pic its obvious that causes digestive problems interfering with motility. The colon looks pretty compressed, i hope that segment isn´t too damaged.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Whats up?
I got surgery on Friday and Im still in the hospital.
I am 100% leaky gas free.
Actually my butt changed completely even a few hours after surgery. Now it locks like craze even if an invisible amount of gas gets close to the exit... actually, I dont even feel the exit anymore. I just dont feel... anything. Ive lost contact with my ass. It gained its independence back.
That b!tch was causing all that miscoordination

I am 100% normal

I wish you all the best.

Gets a Ct scan and remember: 
You can improve, even if you dont get cured, you can still reduce smell and amount by working on yourself

Good luck


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Edit:
I was leaky gas free before, but I still had hard to hold gas
(Basically like leaky, but I felt it coming )


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Could you possibly point out on a picture of a body diagram, sort of like those in doctors office where your tumor was removed from. Ive always had slight gut pain that is always localized to the same spot when i over eat or eat the wrong foods or maybe even from too much pressure from working. I would like to possibly see if it is in the same area, and if you had noticed any localized pain from where it was removed before you found out it was there. If you could do that I would greatly appreciate it, and it could possibly cause me to seek out getting a CT scan to maybe further this belief as one of the possible cures.

And congratulations on becoming LG free 1 down 1000 to go


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,
It was an esophageal leiomeioma. Basically stuck to the esaophagus and grown all the way down alongside the stomach. It was very well hidden in the ribs and hard to feel upon stomach pressing. You can google up leiomeioma of the esophagus or stomach. Gist was their initial guess, but I got luckier as leiomeioma is more non-dangerous. 
It could be placed anywhere around the stomach basically and varies in size and grows where it finds space. Mine was huge.
Didnt really hurt but I was swallowing with more fatigue in the last years, and then of course the colon pressure was unbearable.
I suggest everyone to take the ct scan.
Im waiting for the histological exam to know how long Ive had it for


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

I´m glad you did ok Poker, i knew you would. Exactly, when everything is working correctly we don´t feel the butt, same with feces and farts, we accumulate a lot without noticing and evacuate all in the toilette, which can be a "social problem" because now we defecate with very noisy farts. Talking about farts, have you noticed and improvement in smell? I did, before i got better my farts smelled directly like feces, now they don´t, but i´m more aware of them when i shoot them because the places were i´m most of the time smell nice always.


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

Pokerface, since that surgery you don't have that gas problem anymore?

Did you do colonscopy or MRI before that CT?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there,

Not only excessive gas is gone. All the pressure is gone, and so is the ass awareness in social situations. Im basically just aware of my ass if I have to go to the toilet.

I only did anoscopy. Colonoscopy could really not see anything, not even manual touch. My tumor was in the esophagus! Way up! Grown all the way down along the stomach, finally squeezing on my colon. That son of a b!tch.

Im now mentally recovering, slowly challenging myself into doing things I couldnt even think about doing, like the subway


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

I am really happy to hear all is well!

I am suffering for a couple of years the same as you. 24/7 gas pressure wanting to exit (and sometimes there is leakage without me even being aware of it)

I am always clenching down there non stop.

The doctors are just staring at me. not even recommending me any tests even tho I have asked a few and did them.

I don't know what to do, even if they were to give me CT, there is a risk because there is so much radiation.

I wonder if MRI will be able to do the same job as well...

Did you have any other symptoms other than the gas problems?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I had hemm pain, I think I got hemms after all that pressure, and had a fissure too. Trust me ct scan would give some radiation, but what is worse? A little radiation (same you could get on an airplane trip) or a life with lg? You have a chance to see the inside of you completely, why not doing it? Wish I did it years ago... I wouldnt have wasted such amazing years


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

So, we can say that the exercises were a failure, nobody healed in the long therm, even i had to go to surgery eventually for an implant. Damn, all that for nothing, oh well, at least we solved the problem one way or another.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

They worked for contrasting the pressure. My main problem was that I didnt properly leak with exercise.. but the pressure was still there. It was like being aware of the gas approaching, which was big help for surviving with this


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

So your problem was caused by the tumor, not a pelvic floor problem directly o indirectly related like the rest of us.That would explain why your routines failed on all of us, at best just short medium therm good result of about a year like in my case which after that i had to go to surgery again to finally solved it. I see.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I think somehow the tumor has caused a pelvic floor distress. So much friction gave me fissure and a hemm, and all of that continuous pushing hard to cope with. This last months before surgery I could feel pain in my a$$ from just sitting down, all because of that thing pressing on everything. Some people improved with exercises, like Sufferer25 and Celsius. Its not really just about the exercise, its about coordination, so relaxaing plays a big part too.
So how is it going with the device? Still perfect?


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

The device and it´s results are perfect The exercises gave me problems in the end before SNS but i think that that path was correct, just i missed something or did something wrong, after all i was smell free for... how long? I forgot, about a year? After more than 2 decades stinking?. For now i´ll stop thinking about that as i´m doing a normal life. Also i´m back to mountain bike and i took it to the next level, it´s amazing how body improves year to year.


----------

